# Waterproof Agility shoes for wet grass



## Maxs Mom

When I was at Lab Nat last year it POURED!!!! I will add a picture, it was MUD city. I had squishy toes. Thought my shoes would die, but they dried out, and I scrubbed the mud off and wear them still today. 

Some people will run in sandals of sort or barefoot.... not me.


----------



## sammydog

I have some waterproof boots I got at Landsend, but I don't think they have them anymore. I don't wear them when I run, but I will wear them to setup, walk the course etc... Then later change into my regular agility shoes. It helps to minimize the wetness!!


----------



## BayBeams

Last week at the obedience trial our feet were soaked because of the rain the night before. Most of the more experienced competitors wore a pair of boots or another pair of shoes while setting up, then had a second pair of shoes and socks to wear in the ring.


----------



## Solas Goldens

I worked in retail for years, and I had a shoe fetish. lol! Look for a light weigh hiker or trail shoe that is made with Gortex. Gortex is waterproof, breathable and light. Plus the lug sole on these types of shoe give great stability and traction. Off the top of my head look at Merrill, New Balance. and Vasque.Good Luck.


----------



## Judi

sammydog said:


> I have some waterproof boots I got at Landsend, but I don't think they have them anymore. I don't wear them when I run, but I will wear them to setup, walk the course etc... Then later change into my regular agility shoes. It helps to minimize the wetness!!


What are your "regular Agility shoes"?


----------



## Judi

sammydog said:


> I have some waterproof boots I got at Landsend, but I don't think they have them anymore. I don't wear them when I run, but I will wear them to setup, walk the course etc... Then later change into my regular agility shoes. It helps to minimize the wetness!!


I think that LandsEnd still has waterproof boots.


----------



## Kally76

You can't go wrong with a pair of "Bogs." They are very comfortable, lightweight, and waterproof. I have to wear them to work when it rains. I ordered mine from Ebay. My coworker got hers at The Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## sammydog

Judi said:


> What are your "regular Agility shoes"?





Judi said:


> I think that LandsEnd still has waterproof boots.


I have Ditas for agility, they are field hockey shoes and have tread on the bottom, so keeps you from slipping. After falling flat on my butt once, I always wear them!

I checked the Landsend site and the boots I have, which I love and also use for field training (Women's Waterproof Windfall Squall Boots), are no longer there. They have others, but I could not tell you anything about them.


----------



## Ljilly28

Bog boots, baby. They are ugly, but they are amazingly warm and dry in all situations Maine has to throw at humans.


----------



## sammydog

Ljilly28 said:


> Bog boots, baby. They are ugly, but they are amazingly warm and dry in all situations Maine has to throw at humans.


I think those are going to be my next pair!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Thank you all for you suggestions. 

I never considered bringing 2 pairs of shoes.:doh:

I have a great pair of waterproof and insulated slip on shoes from Cabellas that I use for obedience (too heavy to run in). I can use these for setup and walk thrus and then change shoes to run in. I will look for the gortex trail runners.

You guys always have such great suggestions. :You_Rock_


----------

